# No one lives in Delaware... LUL



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, I am forever alone.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Scorpion said:


> It appears so... also i love how u say lul all the time haha


bad habit lul.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dela-Where?? sorry, just wanted to make that joke.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is Delaware in Africa?


----------



## jaded1973 (May 11, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> bad habit lul.


what does "lul" stand for? I have to say...it took me at least 2-years to finally get what "lol" stood for.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Dela-Where?? sorry, just wanted to make that joke.


I get that joke a lot haha...


----------



## ofeliaB (Jun 25, 2012)

Really a bad habit.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

ofeliaB said:


> Really a bad habit.


lul


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

laura024 said:


>


I actually really like this song and I usually don't like acoustic songs. I'ma learn this right now! 

Thanks!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No problem. I always think of this song when someone mentions Delaware, lol.


----------

